# i've been lied to



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

...promised things that wouldn't happen

...told things that couldn't withstand conflict

why ever bother with being with anybody else again?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

NOT ALL PEOPLE ARE LIKE THAT PERSON3......YOULL FIND SOMEONE ELSE THAT WILL GIVE YOU THE WORLD


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

no they won't. no one ever has.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Person 3, I think you are a male if I remember correctly from previous posts, but this can apply to all.

BEWARE of people who are:

A. TOO nice (always something suspicious, fake)
B. of people who talk too much about past relationships or too little (either they are obsessed or have something to hide)
C. if a girl ever calls you by her old boyfriend's name, let her go (maybe one slip, two she's history)
D. Don't let a girl continue to lead you on after you've broken up. I had a terrible experience with this, and learned pretty much every trick in the book. People who are more sure of themselves and willing to do the right thing under appropriate circumstances, are more true.

That's all I've learned. Actually, don't listen to me because I'm a relationship retard.

But, "every time a window shuts, another one opens."


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2004)

....nobody is perfect

....love hurts sometimes.

....everybody (including you), to varying degrees thinks of themselves first

....love hurts sometimes.

....everybody (including you), "adjusts" reality - what they say what they mean what they do, to fit the situation at hand, to fit what they are looking for.

....love hurts sometimes.

....whithoug feeling love for another person, you cannot be whole. That is the nature of our particular species.

....love hurts sometimes.

....if a person somehow manages to fall in love with another person/have that person fall in love with them/live happily ever after on the first try, second try, third try........they are incredibly lucky.

....love hurts sometimes.

....love is the most beautiful thing in the world. And when it comes right down to it, is the only thing that really even matters.

That is why you will keep trying.

disclaimer - sc is not even sure what p-3 is talking about with this thread, but thinks he has a pretty good guess.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I think what sc is saying is go listen to "Love Hurts" by Nazareth and "All you Need is Love" by the Beatles, and then watch _"Jerry Maguire"_, all in that order, and you will gain a new, fresh optimism and perspective on life.

Just messing with you sc.

Love can suck but it can also be the greatest thing ever. If you learn to deal with the sh*t and continue to strive for the best, you'll find it.

Wish you the best, person 3, if you are in fact talking about what sc and I think you are talking about.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

Why is this forum so childlike?



> ...promised things that wouldn't happen
> 
> ...told things that couldn't withstand conflict
> 
> why ever bother with being with anybody else again?


told things that couldn't withstand conflict. What does that mean?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

> Why is this forum so childlike?


Because we are all regressed adults.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

Wendy said:


> > Why is this forum so childlike?
> 
> 
> Because we are all regressed adults.


I'm answering this.

And so I have


----------

